

Google Glass available to buy in US for $1500 (Today at 9am Easton Time) - Jamie452
http://mashable.com/2014/04/15/google-glass-how-to-buy/

======
Jamie452
Link to actually buy is here:

[http://www.google.com/glass/start/how-to-get-
one/](http://www.google.com/glass/start/how-to-get-one/)

